# Rabbit ate peace lily



## coiris (Oct 23, 2006)

We just got our rabbit about a week ago and hadall the plants elevated off the ground until today. We let him out toplay and he ate the tip of a Peace Lily plant which we found out ispoisonous. I don't know what amount is unsafe for a small bunny. Hasanyone had this problem before?


----------



## binkies (Oct 23, 2006)

I honestly dont know, but would love to know the answer. My rabbits constantly chew on mine too.


----------



## coiris (Oct 23, 2006)

i looked up a toxic list of plants and it was onthere. we just called the ASPCA and the vet said to monitor him andlook for drooling, and akward head movements. He didn't ingest alot...maybe an inch of leaf, but for his size I guess it could beharmful. She said it messes up their digestive track and to feed him1/3 teaspoon of plain yogurt to help absorb the toxin in the peacelily...how often do your rabbits eat them?


----------



## Pipp (Oct 23, 2006)

Rewriting this with new info.. 

Peace Lily

Here's a blurb about its affect on cats, which may not be the same inrabbits. However, being such a common houseplant, and there'sno hugely dire warnings out there, I don't think eating just the tipwill do much damage. If its the same as a cat, then itprobably tasted pretty awful.

I'll keep looking for info, but watch carefully for signs ofgastronomical upsets-- ie: if the bunny stops eating orappears to be having gas pains, etc. 

sas



EDIT: HEre's the official name: _Spathiphyllum_ 

(I don't think it's part of the Philodendron family, but it shares the same toxins).

And here's a pic:








*Peace Lily (aka Mauna Loa Peace Lily) *

*Common Name:* Peace Lily (aka Mauna Loa Peace Lily) 
*Scientific Name: *_Spathiphyllum _
*Family:* Araceae 
*Toxic Principle:* calcium oxalate crystals
*Clinical signs: *oral irritation, intense burning and irritationof the mouth, lips, tongue, excessive drooling, vomiting, difficulty inswallowing.

All part of the spathiphyllum contain water insoluble crystal ofpoisonousacid that can cause burning, irritation and swellingof a cats mouth, tongue and throat. When swallowed, thesrystals cause inflammation of the stomach andintestine.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 24, 2006)

I've done some more checking, and I'm not sureof the amounts, but several members here have had their bunnies much onPeace Lilies and they're all fine. 

Just keep an eye on him.


sas


----------



## mummybunny (Oct 24, 2006)

Miffy once munched on a bit of Peace Lily and wetook her to the vet, he gave her a shot of antibiotics and somethingelse - can't remember, sorry! She was totally fine when we took her andtotally fine afterwards.

mummybunny


----------



## tsslp (Jul 24, 2022)

hi what was the outcome of your rabbit eating the peace lily as mine has just done the same


----------



## JBun (Jul 24, 2022)

tsslp said:


> hi what was the outcome of your rabbit eating the peace lily as mine has just done the same



This is a very old thread and the OP is no longer active on the forum. If you would like to know if any current members have any info regarding the subject, it would be best to start your own thread in either the 'health and wellness' or 'general rabbit discussion' subforums.


----------

